

StandoutJobs Launches. New platform for employers to attract top talent. - matbalez
http://blog.standoutjobs.com/standout-jobs-launches-reception-a-self-serve-web-based-employer-branding-and-recruiting-product-at-demo-conference/

======
dima
Great idea, great product.

